

Bing Continues Growth, Ad Impressions & Clicks Way Up - cwan
http://searchengineland.com/bing-ad-impressions-clicks-way-up-report-46336

======
axod
I tried to use MS adcenter (<https://adcenter.microsoft.com>) to buy some more
advertising.

Using the latest Chrome dev channel:

"The current browser is not supported. To see a list of supported browsers,
see About System Requirements."

MS, I hate you. You obviously don't want to take my money.

Agree, these graphs are awful. It's a lot easier to double your search traffic
if you start off with hardly any.

~~~
Revisor
Unfortunately that's not MS-specific. The revered Google used to have the same
no-go warning for users of Adwords with Opera. I tried it again just now, the
warning is gone, but the Adwords interface doesn't load properly (more
specifically the dashboard loads, however campaign editor and "Opportunities",
whatever that is, don't).

I can't imagine how this is not deliberate.

~~~
joubert
Google still says Safari 5 is not supported, I should upgrade. Apparently
Safari 4 is better. Ugh.

------
pistoriusp
I actually switched from Google to Bing about two weeks ago. And, to be
honest, I can't really tell the difference.

------
joshu
Awful graphs.

~~~
revorad
Slight improvements - [http://www.prettygraph.com/blog/some-ad-stats-for-bing-
googl...](http://www.prettygraph.com/blog/some-ad-stats-for-bing-google-and-
yahoo/)

------
quizbiz
I wonder what internet explorer's stats are and to what degree those trends
are based on toolbar generated searches.

